# Advice in kibble UK ladies!



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Good evening. I'm currently feeding the boys Royal Canin. Have decided its crap. They like it but I've read the ingredients list and reviews. I've been reading up and so far have got it down to Canagan and Orijen. Off into town tomorrow to get some. Any opinions on which one to get? Buttons has an issue with tear staining so trying to get a food which will help with this plus I want to get them off the rubbish fillers. Any info greatfully recieved!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And that should have said advice ON kibble! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The best UK made kibble is Eden, followed by Canagan. Quite a few UK members feed Eden, it is much cheaper than RC as well as being a far superior product.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I did try that although Rolo wasn't struck on it. Admittedly I only got the sample bag so I didn't try very hard. Might try the Canagan then, I know there's a shop in town that stocks that. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you can get Canagan locally then that is what I would get. Ditto Orijen if you can get it locally.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I can hopefully get either. There's a Pets corner in town that according to the net stocks both. Funnily enough my niece works in there (no discounts though, drat!). Will see what they have


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the look of Canagan


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Check out whichdogfood.co.uk too.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, I haven't used it as I only feed raw, but i have heard only good things about Canagan.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

I feed eden and raw. The customer services were outstanding and arnie loved the food. The bag is HUGE and its good value for a 5* food 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm trying cooled boiled water for tear stains,you know what i think it's working


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi, my white chi Charlie had really bad tear stains and now he has none, I feed ziwipeak. I get it from petplanet, £17.49 for 1kg bag, it's free delivery if you spend over £39.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Whoops pics seem a bit big, I don't know how to make them smaller, sorry!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow that is quite a difference!


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

That's such a difference! What were you feeding before out of interest?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

The difference is amazing, I'm really pleased  I tried lots of things including filtered water! I'd definitely say it's the food because if he has the occasional treat that's not natural it shows with his eyes straight away. I try to only give natural things to them both now.
I fed orijen before but both put quite a bit of weight on with it. 
Also when I first got bailey he made my eyes itch but doesn't anymore, not sure if that could be food related x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks guys for this, I feed mine Royal Canin and also thought it was rubbish. I've just changed my bulldog to James Wellbeloved which seems all natural and a good price, he's very fussy but loves the fish and veg. My chi loves it too, but as she's only 9 months I thought she was a bit young for it, they do a small breed option too. Anyone else use this food?  I'll look out for the others now


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

What a difference Charlie! Wow! I've never seen Buttons without tear stains so I'm definitely going to change. The breeder uses Royal Canin too, she sent me home with a bag and a voucher to get more so in my ignorance this is what I've been giving them. She did the same with Rolo. This is Buttons with dry tear stains, when they are wet they are really dark
View attachment 17626



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks Aussielass for your other thread about Ziwipeak, the shop I'm visiting today also stocks that and I was considering it but think I will stick with Canagan now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you! Aww buttons is soo cute  
I've been feeding ziwipeak for ages and never had any problems at all, just thought I'd let you know! Good luck with the tear stains. One thing I did was start using a dry tissue to wipe eyes too, anything wet seemed to make the stains worse x


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Got me Canagan. Now just got to see if they will eat it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Put it in their bowl and they were straight in there! Yay! Success! Buttons is having a bit more of a job as he's only little and the pieces are a lot bigger than Royal Canin. They seem to be really enjoying it, lets hope it comes out the other end ok! Should have done this ages ago 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

Yay that's really good news 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Try soaking it to make it easier to eat. Plus you are getting more water into them which is always a concern when feeding a dry diet.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Ok, thanks for that x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

My Bruno is a cream colour too and he has always had terrible eye stains the only time in his life they went away was on Ziwipeak - but my supplier moved so I decided to try Eden as it was getting such great reviews - I was terribly disappointed with it - tearstains came back - they all seemed to shed way more than usual and had huge horrible poops - so I changed to Acana - the poops were much better and the shedding decreased hugely - they still have tear stains - so now I have discovered my supplier is back online and I have a 5kg bag of Ziwipeak ready to go! Mind I will probably feed a combination of Acana and ZP.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Well at least if the tear stains don't go I will know they are both eating a better diet. Someone else said give them boiled water out if the kettle so I'm trying that too. Tear stains are such a pain. I wouldn't worry about it to the degree of trying to get them away with anything cosmetic but I would like to know what he looks like without them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

IM a bit late replying but im feeding jet canagan just recently changed two weeks ago. I was feeding him arden grange which i was told was meant to be quite good, but he was molting soooo much!! He doesn't hardly now! Im so glad i changed his coat is so soft and shiny now too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Jetsmumx said:


> IM a bit late replying but im feeding jet canagan just recently changed two weeks ago. I was feeding him arden grange which i was told was meant to be quite good, but he was molting soooo much!! He doesn't hardly now! Im so glad i changed his coat is so soft and shiny now too
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Glad to hear you are getting on well with it. They havn't eaten a lot today but my husband gave them chicken last night and they aren't big eaters. I hope they will get on with it. I've been meaning to change for ages and they did actually really like the Royal Canin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetsmumx (Dec 9, 2012)

It takes jet alot longer to eat it than his previous its quite big pieces isnt it? Hope they well on it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

*Food - uk*

Well after much research I finally decided on the dog food called Lily's kitchen, made from all organic food, grain free and what seems good quality ingredients. It arrived today and well let's say so far a success! Phew. Delilah would leave her Royal Canin for hours and obviously only ate when starving. I mixed the two and well the new stuff didn't stand a chance, I've never seen her eat so quick and totally cleared her bowl. Fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Jetsmumx said:


> It takes jet alot longer to eat it than his previous its quite big pieces isnt it? Hope they well on it
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is a lot bigger isn't it? They are eating more today, especially Buttons, he seems to like it more than Rolo. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hollowaysal said:


> Well after much research I finally decided on the dog food called Lily's kitchen, made from all organic food, grain free and what seems good quality ingredients. It arrived today and well let's say so far a success! Phew. Delilah would leave her Royal Canin for hours and obviously only ate when starving. I mixed the two and well the new stuff didn't stand a chance, I've never seen her eat so quick and totally cleared her bowl. Fingers crossed all goes well.


I looked at Lily's kitchen too, I can't remember why I didn't get that one. Some of the ones I did look at still had beet pulp in and I think I read somewhere that it can cause tearstains


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

